

Transitioning to SCSS at Scale – Code as Craft - grflynn
https://codeascraft.com/2015/02/02/transitioning-to-scss-at-scale/

======
dantiberian
I would love to know how they got 200k LOC in CSS. It sounds terrifying.

~~~
jennings223
At first I assumed they have a large collection of templates for shops just
like web templates with different styles. But I was wrong. All their shops
look alike, with a minimal style. It's a total mystery why they have so many
lines of css for such a simple design.

